# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  2 Dagen overtijd

## donske

Hallo, ik weet dat deze onderwerpen vaker worden gepost maar ik hoopte dat iemand hiermee misschien meer ervaring had.

Ik ben in augustus met de pil gestopt en ik heb al twee maal een cyclus van 21 dagen gehad.
Nu moest ik normaal gezien vrijdag 15 oktober ook weer ongesteld worden maar deze blijft dus uit.

Is mijn lichaam nog aan het ontpillen?
Of is de kans er dat ik zwanger ben?
Ik voel mij namelijk niet echt anders, ben wel moe maar voor de rest merk ik geen veranderingen op die de meeste vrouwen wel opmerken zoals pijnlijke borsten, misselijkheid..

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Donske,

Je zou voor jezelf wel kunnen nagaan of je zwanger bent of niet. Heb je in de tussentijd dat je gestopt bent met je pil onveilige seks gehad? Als je hier met ja kunt antwoorden is er idd een kans op zwangerschap, in dit geval zou ik even een testje halen!

Als je geen onveilige seks gehad hebt is de kans op zwangerschap er niet, en dan zou het best wel eens van de pil af kunnen komen.. Maar dit is zeer onwaarschijnlijk aangezien je al 2x gewoon een regelmatige menstruatie na het stoppen hebt gehad.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## donske

Ik heb inderdaad onveilige seks gehad, mijn excuses dat had ik moeten vermelden.

dank je wel Sylvia!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Donske,

Maakt niet uit hoor  :Wink:  Dan is de kans op zwangerschap wel groot ja. Even een testje doen dus! Laat je het even weten?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## donske

De test was negatief.
Dusja misschien is mijn lichaam dan toch nog aan het ontpillen.

groetjes!

----------

